# Anybody want to trade some beans?



## Scotty (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm an in my mug subscriber at hasbean and this weeks is this:

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/Costa-Rica-Las-Lajas-Perla-Negra-Natural-Organic.html

I've opened it an made 2 cappuccino's for me and the Mrs. The problem is both of us hate it! It's really expensive at £8 a bag, No accounting for taste i guess. It's the first bag we've not liked ever.

Seems a shame to waste them so does anyone want the 226g (including the bag) which is left, Maybe in trade for a different bag of beans?


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

You're not quite selling it well Scotty


----------



## Scotty (Mar 21, 2011)

BanishInstant said:


> You're not quite selling it well Scotty


Guess not!

It's probably a good coffee for someone who likes Pruney, Winey and fruity coffee. It's just not for us.

Quite happy to swap it for a £4 bag of something from hasbean.


----------



## Scotty (Mar 21, 2011)

Ok seeing as nobody wants a swap, does anyone want them for free? I'm loathed to put an £8 bag of coffee in the bin.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Scotty said:


> Ok seeing as nobody wants a swap, does anyone want them for free? I'm loathed to put an £8 bag of coffee in the bin.


yep! PM if you still have them : )


----------



## Scotty (Mar 21, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> yep! PM if you still have them : )


Sure do. Sent me a PM and i'll get them off to you.


----------

